# Started Lab



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I'm glad to be here on this forum! A friend of mine told me about it and from what I have seen so far it will be one of my favorites! After I post this, please let me know if it needs to go to another topic.

I have posted this on a couple of other forms and had some great help with other websites to look at but I thought I would give this one a try also! I'm looking for a started black female lab at least a year old. Thought I had found the one I was finally looking for down in southwest Kansas. Gave them a call and she said that they still had her but her husband wasn't home yet and he would get back to me. Never happened even after I left her my phone number and email address. Called twice after that leaving the same info plus sending them two emails with no reply and it has been over a week! :x Went back again to their website, that I won't mention and they don't have a sold under her picture. Not good business if you asked me! Any help would be great!! Still Looking! Thanks, Jay


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=58&t=93139&p=727390#p727390
Here you go...


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Just wanted to thank those that sent me some PM's on my quest to find a started black female lab.:thumb: But no bingos yet. Googled through 36 pages of started labs so far with a couple of emails sent. Now waiting for replys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

As far as started goes what are you looking for? Are you looking for a dog that runs blinds, does multiples, or one that is Force fetched and collar conditioned?

I may have one for sale soon.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

The main reason you are having a hard time finding a started dog is K2 and Auburn U. they both have contracted scenting programs with the military. FT/HT washouts that used to sell for $2000-4000 as started or finished gun dogs now are going for 8 to 12 K in either of these programs..


----------

